# do my cabinet sucks!



## abuzar (Apr 28, 2013)

hey iam having iball rider gaming case and its good case but many people says its not meant for gaming is it true.??


----------



## The Sorcerer (Apr 29, 2013)

You do realize that "gaming" case is nothing more than a marketing hoot, and it got nothing to do with it. In reality, all cases should be well made with proper ventilation with optional fan mounting options, HDD caddies, space, depth, etc. Although some of those gaming cases have that 'design' front panel which is said to appeal to gamers, whereas some cases made people to believe that gaming cases, except the higher cost ones, to be another name for cheap cases with 'the looks'. 

It depends more on the system configuration you're on. I am not sure your defination of 'sucks', though. If you're not having a problem with the case, then what problem you're exactly talking about?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 29, 2013)

@OP; are you facing any problems with the current cabinet?


----------



## abuzar (Apr 29, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> You do realize that "gaming" case is nothing more than a marketing hoot, and it got nothing to do with it. In reality, all cases should be well made with proper ventilation with optional fan mounting options, HDD caddies, space, depth, etc. Although some of those gaming cases have that 'design' front panel which is said to appeal to gamers, whereas some cases made people to believe that gaming cases, except the higher cost ones, to be another name for cheap cases with 'the looks'.
> 
> It depends more on the system configuration you're on. I am not sure your defination of 'sucks', though. If you're not having a problem with the case, then what problem you're exactly talking about?



no iam not having any problem but only problem is there is no top mounting fan and one more thing is that people have some stereotype in there mind that only cm cabinets are good not iball thats why i felt bad coz there is not anything bad about in my cabinet ,and my specs are also good just only need a gpu.that too buying soon but confused.


----------



## abuzar (Apr 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; are you facing any problems with the current cabinet?



only 1 probelm i am having is that i dont know how to open the front panel of iball rider cabinet , because i want to change the front leds and really i dont see that always cm cabinet is good iball can also produced good cabinet but some people dont believe thats why i feel bad.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 29, 2013)

^ there should be 4 or 6 screws holding the front panel to the metal body. They appear when you remove the side cover.


----------



## abuzar (Apr 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> ^ there should be 4 or 6 screws holding the front panel to the metal body. They appear when you remove the side cover.



when i open the side panel i can only see plastic screws holding the front panel .so dont know how to open ..plz help me


----------



## Vyom93 (Apr 29, 2013)

can u post some pic of your cabinet I want to see how does it look


----------



## abuzar (Apr 29, 2013)

Vyom93 said:


> can u post some pic of your cabinet I want to see how does it look



ohk ill post the pic



Vyom93 said:


> can u post some pic of your cabinet I want to see how does it look



*img827.imageshack.us/img827/6109/dsc0591oc.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*img803.imageshack.us/img803/778/dsc0592g.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*img803.imageshack.us/img803/778/dsc0592g.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
*img803.imageshack.us/img803/778/dsc0592g.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Vyom93 (Apr 30, 2013)

its easy to open u have to press all the round black pin (plastic screws holding ) from up &  down one by one then it will come out


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 30, 2013)

Press the black plastic vertically, like trying to close a scissor from the tip. Do it one by one with each piece and the front panel will come out.


----------



## abuzar (May 26, 2013)

thanks guys , in bottom there is one hollow space i pull thata and front panel comes out..THANK you all.


----------



## anirbandd (May 26, 2013)

why did you make two threads??? 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/174218-my-money-waasted.html


----------



## abuzar (May 27, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> why did you make two threads???
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/174218-my-money-waasted.html



dude this thread was created month ago and its different from that ,,, but thanks i will not do it again from nxt tym.


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2013)

should have continued in this one..

since you are continuing in a new thread, ask a moderator to close this...


----------

